# I am LAME...



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I could be headed to the Moehegan Sun to see the Connecticut Sun playing the Houston Comets. But it is raining and miserable here in CT and I am too lazy to make the 45 minute drive there and the 45 minute drive home. I am not sure you can get more lame than I am today... I figured I would share my lameness!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Is it raining acroos the whole country right now? It sure seems like it.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Is it raining acroos the whole country right now? It sure seems like it.


Its sunny in WI!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Gym Rat, 

It couldn't be sunnier here in Oregon! Perhaps you should move back here. :yes: 










"Sunshine... on my shoulders... makes me happy."


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> Gym Rat,
> 
> It couldn't be sunnier here in Oregon! Perhaps you should move back here. :yes:
> ...


DOH.... you are killing me. Everyone I have heard from today is telling me about it! Two weeks here with only 1 day of sunshine. The East Coast sucks!


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> 
> 
> DOH.... you are killing me. Everyone I have heard from today is telling me about it! Two weeks here with only 1 day of sunshine. The East Coast sucks!


Its pretty bad here in SoCAl - San Diego. Its about high-60s with drizzle, thats pretty bad for San Diego.

Stuart


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Its hot here in Houston though i want some rain. After Houston's terrible defeat my sun is no longer shinning.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Now that is a place I miss.... I was in Portland the last five years before moving to CT... But I was in Houston for 11 years and College Station (at Texas A&M) prior to that. I would love some of that Houston HEAT...


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Well im pretty sad right now and the heat can't warm up the cold feeling i have for the comets right now. i hate feeling this way towards them. especially since i plan on meeting them tuesday. by the way, check your pms.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Well, after a full day of running and playing basketball, I am tired and out of energy. I hope I didn't get a sunburn out there! :no: 

Too bad there can't be a happy medium. We give you some of our sunshine, and you give us lower temperatures! 90° is too much, and it's better hotter than that recently. 

I think I'm going to die of heat stroke... Don't think that sunshine is the best type of weather! It gets old fast...


----------

